# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 April 2011)

A very happy Easter long weekend to all ASF members and visitors! 

With May now less than a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday, April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## bandicoot76 (25 April 2011)

GCR please mate


----------



## So_Cynical (25 April 2011)

*GLB* - Globe International, thanks Joe

Globe is a tightly held little stock with very sound fundamentals...due for a share price trend reversal.


----------



## explod (25 April 2011)

AYN thanks Joe


----------



## toocool (25 April 2011)

Can I have AVQ please.

Finally 25 posts.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 April 2011)

BDM

Thanks Joe


----------



## hangseng (25 April 2011)

*PEN* thanks Joe

Pending announcements:

DFS
Decision to Mine
Funding arrangements
Further resource upgrades

Along with sentiment change and rational logic prevailing this should be the catalyst required to put PEN back where it should be.


----------



## Muschu (25 April 2011)

DVN please Joe


----------



## VSntchr (25 April 2011)

GDO please.

Takeover spec.


----------



## Liar's Poker (25 April 2011)

BKP again thanks Joe.

-Liar-


----------



## Sdajii (25 April 2011)

Unless you change rule #4, Joe, this month's competition will be very easy for anyone who wants to be a smarty pants 

I'll take EKA for May. Thanks!


----------



## Crom (25 April 2011)

Happy Easter to you as well Joe, and all contributers to ASF.

I'll take FML again thanks now that it's spp is over.

An exciting time for many small stocks awaiting announcements and potential big moves (AVQ, SMD, EGO, SBL, GOA).  Good luck to all.

Crom


----------



## nulla nulla (25 April 2011)

I'll line up with *CPA* again please Joe.


----------



## drillinto (25 April 2011)

BHP


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (25 April 2011)

PEN

edit: just relised hangseng chose it,

Ill go with SSN.


----------



## burglar (25 April 2011)

AXE-Archer Res. thanks Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 April 2011)

TZL please


----------



## basilio (26 April 2011)

Lets try CKK for a change. Something has to happen!


----------



## namrog (26 April 2011)

GDY please


----------



## kgee (26 April 2011)

I'll try CAS again.
Thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 April 2011)

HGO thanks Joe, gotta get taken over some time. A fair bit of copper asset aquisition around.


----------



## pixel (26 April 2011)

Let's try *ARV *again.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## robusta (26 April 2011)

ISS please Joe


----------



## tigerboi (27 April 2011)

*Re: May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread! won by WPG???*

WPG resources thx joe...currently 75c ish...very cheap as...

awating final approvals to be S.A. first iron ore exporter from port pirie around feb.2012

 they also have a coal project.

...TB


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 April 2011)

ORD for me thanks Joe ,if ever a stock needed an uptrend this does!


----------



## absolute1 (27 April 2011)

MHM please


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Mickel (27 April 2011)

CNX  Thanks Joe.

Hope you and all posters had a great Easter/Anzac Day weekend.


----------



## TheAbyss (27 April 2011)

AVB thanks Joe. The next Copper runner.


----------



## adobee (27 April 2011)

NDL for me please thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2011)

CFU


----------



## derty (27 April 2011)

Was going to go AVB but that is gone, will stick with *GOA* again Joe, hopefully some good drill results from Crater Mt on the horizon.


----------



## Dracuu (27 April 2011)

ABU Please


----------



## AngusSmart (27 April 2011)

MSB again thanks Joe


----------



## grandia3 (28 April 2011)

I'll take AGE again
thx Joe


----------



## jonnycage (28 April 2011)

CUS please Joe

cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 April 2011)

BCN thanks Joe

gg


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 April 2011)

MNC


Thanks


----------



## jbocker (28 April 2011)

EDE please Joe


----------



## gerkin02 (29 April 2011)

I will pick AZZ (antares energy).Thanks Joe and best to all.


----------



## rcm617 (29 April 2011)

MAD , thanks joe


----------



## skc (29 April 2011)

BEC thanks... any bonus prize if they go belly up in the month of May?


----------



## matty77 (29 April 2011)

ANN please


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 April 2011)

RMP please.


----------



## SilverRanger (29 April 2011)

TGS thanks


----------



## craigj (29 April 2011)

kik

thanks joe


----------



## mr. jeff (30 April 2011)

FNT please.


----------



## warennie (30 April 2011)

*NAV* NAVIGATOR RESOURCES LIMITED
Thanks.


----------



## Slipperz (30 April 2011)

*Umms and ahhhs* 

PRR again for me thanks Joe!


----------



## Trader Paul (30 April 2011)

Hi Joe,

PVE ... for a move around the full moon, on 17 May 2011 ... 

have a great weekend all

  paul



=====


----------



## Miner (30 April 2011)

Hi Joe

STB for me in May please
One more thing : In your posting for MaY competition   was it a typo as highlighted below ? Should April  be replaced by May and the dates to be changed ?

Regards

Miner

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between *April 1 and April 30.*


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2011)

Miner said:


> One more thing : In your posting for MaY competition   was it a typo as highlighted below ? Should April  be replaced by May and the dates to be changed ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...






Sdajii said:


> Unless you change rule #4, Joe, this month's competition will be very easy for anyone who wants to be a smarty pants




Error corrected.  I am glad someone actually reads these things! 

And with that, the entries for the May 2011 stock tipping competition are now closed.

Good luck everyone!


----------

